# is pink ps2 available in mumbai



## mandar5 (Jan 14, 2007)

hi ppl is pink ps 2 available in mumbai if yes then whats its price (modded) thanks


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 14, 2007)

That's the most disgusting color which you can ask for a playstation. Why do you want that??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

to gift someone


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2007)

thr is an almost powerful presence of beings who seem to like the color pink


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 14, 2007)

Pink is very good colour. Well it wont be good colour for men. For Women they love that colour so much.

@ mandar5:- Are you going to give PS2 has a gift to your girlfriend,sister or wife?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

Who are we to worry about it?Lets just answer his question.


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2007)

nope havnt seen the pink 1 in mumbai stores


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

just paint it


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2007)

wear pink shades


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 15, 2007)

yes ppl i wanna gift it to my lil sis


----------



## Pathik (Jan 15, 2007)

pink ps2??? I had seen a pink psp.. But never seen a pink ps2.. Yuck.. I think it mite b arnd 7-8k..


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 15, 2007)

ok forget pink whats the price of black one is price going to drop soon as ps3 is released ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 15, 2007)

*www.tech2.com/india/news/ps2-games/my-pretty-ps2/1324/0
*www.engadget.com/2006/08/21/the-pink-ps2-hits-uk-in-november/

I suggest you to try to contact sony showroom about pink ps2. They will help you. Instead of asking here.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Pink PS2 (ugh!) might be available in Sony World. But it won't be modded. So be ready to spend a fortune on original games. Better just buy a modded black coloured unit. I think comes for around 7.2k.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 15, 2007)

Pink? I have a hard time finding the silver(or grey) version of the console let alone spotting an pink one.It's extremely difficult to get hold of one at this point of time considering the fact that

a.)It's usually a colour associated much with the ladies department & we know how the gaming front for the ladies in India is right?

b.)Charcoal Black is the major seller & has a greater universal appeal.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

i got a PS2 for 6.5K @ Chennai, around 3-4 months ago.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 15, 2007)

whats the price of xtra controller and what about warranty


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

actually i bought it for my Cousin bro., i got two controllers, 20GB HDD & lifetime Warranty  - the Vendor's personal assurance, as i buy lots of stuff from his Shop, till now i've bought around 40 Gamepads (for frnds), 17 Steering Wheels, so...

the xtra controller costs around 350bucks, i guess  , not sure about it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

Why don't you give the charcoal black one?The ps2 in that color has a grace of its own.It is not the same in pink color even though your sister likes it.I bet she will like the default color even more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

i guess now, he's also not interested in Pink PS2.
read his #12 post.

black will be liked by everyone, coz it does'nt create a Contrast. like _Bling-Bling_ gizmos


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

He still wants to go for pink but we have discouraged him so much that he has given up.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

yup, 100% correct


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 16, 2007)

r u talking about modded one
__________
does it come with 20 gb hdd


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah, modded only. 

the one i got had 20GB HDD.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 17, 2007)

r u serious never heard of it


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm serious dude.

i dunno PS2 in Mumbai, but @ Chennai i got this PS2 @ 6.5K+ 
(i forgot the exact price, maybe it was 6.7k, but m sure it was in 6K mark)


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 17, 2007)

is 20 gb hdd branded one


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

dunno. but its working fine


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 18, 2007)

r the prices going to drop once ps 3 is released here


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ Older PS2 (the big fat version) had a built-in hard drive. But the newer slim PS2 does not have it. And this is the only version available now.
And the PS3 is already available in India. I've seen one in mumbai.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 18, 2007)

^Are you sure mate? The older model had a HDD expansion bay right at the back of the console to support add-on hard drives.By default it didn't have any hard drive.The only thing which it had built in was the cooling system which the slim model doesn't have.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 18, 2007)

I have an old PS2, ant there is a slot at the back for expansion units, but it did not come with a built-in HDD.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

i dunno about you guys, but that vendor did say it has a 20GB HDD in it, he even offered a 40GB HDD PS2 for 8k.

btw whats its use,  can we use it to store the games & play without CD .

i'll get all the details on it, once i get to chennai this month end.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

a pink ps2...............
looks like linkin park singing bhajans.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ The hard drive was used by some games to save data that was too large for the 8mb memory stick. But since only a few games supported this (i think Final Fantasy did), Sony decided to ditch the hard disc support in favour of a slim design. 
Btw you guys are right. The hdd didn't came by default (my mistake). You had to purchase it separately. Some dealers sold units that already had the hdd installed by them. s18000rpm seems to have bought a similar one.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 19, 2007)

do the pirated games run like original


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 19, 2007)

You get PS2 units that have a mod chip installed so that they can play pirated games. just ask before you buy.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a ps2 since past 8 months. It was a modded unit. I have only played pirated games on it since they're so cheap (Rs. 25 in alfa, mumbai). Mostly the games run fine and don't give any trouble. But sometimes they don't work properly. E.g. I have 2 God of War discs, both pirated. Both run fine initially. But after reaching a particular point in game story (when Kratos reaches Pandora's temple) both discs stop working. The discs have been bought from separate shops. Still the problem. Similar problem was caused on my Resident Evil 4 and Metal Gear Solid:Subsistence discs. I had no option but to buy a new one. And shop keepers don't give guarantee or replace pirated discs. But still, their low price makes you overlook all these problems.


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 20, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww
the black one is better man,psp is also launched in white

and do you know that psp2 will be released now

alse sony plans to merge playstation wid the fones like it did wid the walkman series so now we xpect playstation series haan?


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow thats gr8 is it true that pirated cd dont have sound


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

no way.. Pirated stuff has sound.. @krazy u sure pirated games r rs.25 in alfa?? Alfa 1 na?


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 23, 2007)

is playing fps cumbersome on ps2 what is cost of extra controller


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

^^man are you really goin to GIFT it to your Sis'. coz by the looks of it now, it looks like YOU'RE the one who's gonna use it.most of the time


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 23, 2007)

yeah u r right


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

well if you've played the FPS games on PC, then there's no way you'll like them on consoles


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 23, 2007)

hey buddy can u explain it why so in detail coz i m planning to buy mgs se and resident evil


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 23, 2007)

its the Controls dude.

On consoles you've to use the Gamepad joysticks,to aim, blah blah blah. at first its not a good feel.
in PC, you've the mouse for control, which by the way is the UNDISPUTED Controller in FPS arena.

with it you can pin-point your target, more involvement stuff.

but it also depends on Individuals on how they wanna play it. so better go to a local Game Parlour to try few FPS games on PS2 (or try on ur frnd's PS2) to see whether you like it or not


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> hey buddy can u explain it why so in detail coz i m planning to buy mgs se and resident evil


If you come from a hardcore Keyboard & Mouse accustomed background for FPS gaming then you'll have nightmare controlling the FPS games on a PS2 controller.

Usually the analog sticks are used to rotate & move back & forth in an FPS game.You will be needing a steady hand to rotate the stick accordingly & get a clear shot on your enemy.It can be a real pain in the butt once there are tons of people barging in & you have to take multiple shots at them.When I started out with Project Snowblind I was just able to kill one person out of that whole enemy battalion trying to aim recklessly at them. 

Over the period of time & with practice you could easily master the controller.But it takes lot of patience getting used to it.It can get really frustrating at times & would make you wanna quit playing that game.Believe me there are friends of mine who have actually used the PS2 for over 2-4 years & aced the controls for FPS games.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks for the info buddy i will think about fps seriously


----------



## Stalker (Jan 23, 2007)

yup, fps on a console is frustrating, PC rocks!!


----------



## baccilus (Jan 24, 2007)

Cool gift. Gift it to your little sis and then play on it all day yourself


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i have played gta vc on pc i m interested in sa but want to play on ps2 how is it on ps2.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

Gamespot.com awarded it 9.6 out of 10 *www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/gta4/
Need I say more!


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 24, 2007)

i know that buddy but need some uses review btw can i connect ps 2 to my 17 inch lg flatron


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

The link I gave you contain the official review(Full review) as well as users' review,just scroll down.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

you know Mandar5 dude, it would be much easier for you if you TRY playing on PS2 @ local Game Parlour or @ ur frnds. place
then you'll get an idea whether you like it or not.

coz many ppl. have diffrnt opinion for some games.

i'd hate to play any GTA game on PS2/XBoX... (controller issue), but would love to play Racing games on it.

 & there's no GTA Liberty City Stories for PC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 24, 2007)

^^Yeah thats absolutely right.


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 25, 2007)

can i connect my ps2 to my monitor thats the final question


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 25, 2007)

mandar5 said:
			
		

> can i connect my ps2 to my monitor thats the final question



You can use Xbox360 controller in pc. Iam planning to get that. I have no idea where to get that in bangalore. I have to ask microsoft about that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2007)

about the XBoX controler, you'll find it in any PC Showroom, most likely in HP Showrooms.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 26, 2007)

Playing FPS on a console isn't that bad. Sure there is a learning curve, but you get used to it in a couple of days. Usually the right analog stick is used to move forward backward and strafe left right and the left analog stick is used to look left, right, up and down and you fire with R1. Its very easy once you get used to it. Also the controls can be changed the way you want. The only thing good about playing an FPS on PC is mouse. Also you can connect a particular model of logitech keyboard and mouse to ps2 through the usb ports on ps2. Then you can play just the way you play on pc.
Btw, ps2 can only be connected to a display with either composite, s-video or component video input through the respective cables. (composite video cable is provided)


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the info buddy JAI HIND !


----------



## mandar5 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey ppl whats most mature game of ps2 other than gta san andreas


----------

